# If American employer is transferring us to Calgary. .



## jebns (Jan 7, 2009)

Then how long does it take to get the necessary paperwork. His American company is opening an office in Calgary. They want to get us there by April 1st. Is that realistic?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

jebns said:


> Then how long does it take to get the necessary paperwork. His American company is opening an office in Calgary. They want to get us there by April 1st. Is that realistic?


It really is hard to say because there seems no average time. I would say it is possible I have heard of proccessing within 3 months. If the company is experienced with that type of transfer they will know the procedure and be able to ensure every i is dotted and t crossed. 
Good luck with the move Louise


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

jebns said:


> Then how long does it take to get the necessary paperwork. His American company is opening an office in Calgary. They want to get us there by April 1st. Is that realistic?


So it sounds like you will be coming on an Intra Company Transfer. Don't know who your company is but certainly some of the big firms have legal departments that get through the red tape much quicker than the average small firm or individual applicant.

Nice place you're coming to. Hope the move goes well.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

